# Al Jazeera- Coming Soon to a Channel Near You



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2006)

Insurgent propaganda mouthpiece or legitimate enterprise:  English-language Al-Jazeera coverage- good idea or bad?

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/11/15/NETWORK.TMP

_*Al-Jazeera, the Arabic news network that has infuriated U.S. officials by airing the video pronouncements of Osama bin Laden, is set to debut a new English-language channel it hopes will attract Americans and other English speakers who want news and analysis from an international perspective. 

When it launches today, Al-Jazeera International will retain the Arabic logo of its parent channel and have its headquarters in the same Arab country of Qatar, but it will be staffed by many non-Arab journalists, including former ABC News "Nightline" correspondent Dave Marash, who will anchor its Washington bureau. Around the world, the new channel will be available in 80 million households with cable or satellite access. In deals announced Tuesday, the channel will be transmitted in the United States via satellite and the Internet. /snip *_


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 15, 2006)

Another perspective lol.  Go to aj.com and youll see about as extreme as it gets. Bad idea.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh heres a good one lol Right where she belongs lol...http://www.aljazeera.com/cgi-bin/review/article_full_story.asp?service_ID=12440


Hanging saddam, back to western brutality. http://www.aljazeera.com/cgi-bin/review/article_full_story.asp?service_ID=12541 We prefer to stone our own lol


Lets not forget those evil Israelis  http://www.aljazeera.com/cgi-bin/review/article_full_story.asp?service_ID=12404


Heres the US makeing the cancer rater in Iraq surge because ofour DU http://www.aljazeera.com/cgi-bin/review/article_full_story.asp?service_ID=12389


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good thing they're "fair and balanced."


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 15, 2006)

I already have Al Jizz-era on my cable system: It's called CNN.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 15, 2006)

I like this person's comment on the Cindy Sheehan letter..Surprised Al Jizz lets it up there for view.  

"Cindy Sheehan is a party of one. Other parents who have lose their children in Iraq have taken the high road and honored their service in the defense of freedom. Cindy is being used by move on and other affiliate groups. She is considered a laughable joke in America. Her husband and family have left her. She needs psychiatric help."


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 15, 2006)

I read today In the Paper that they Poached the CNN middle east Correspondent aswell...


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 15, 2006)

That stands to reason; no extra training will be needed.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be watching.

I'd say bad idea overall...but seriously, may watch just once to see for myself as I refuse to go to their website.


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd not watch it because the enemy's propaganda turns my stomach.  But that's why I don't watch CBS or ABC or NBC or MSNBC or any number of other disgusting networks that I despise.  News should be news; NOT political commentary.

Dan Rather, I'm looking in YOUR direction; how 'bout them FAKE documents?


----------



## Max Power (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't agree with them being aired in this country, but at the same time I don't condone restricting freedom of speech, I fight hard to preserve freedoms such as that.  Its a fine line that I walk, but I choose to walk it.


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 15, 2006)

NO ONE is restricting press in America.  THAT is in fact, is why our country is the best that's ever been.  That I think that CNN and/or the MSM is anti-American is my own opinion.


----------



## Max Power (Nov 15, 2006)

Benjamin Breeg said:


> NO ONE is restricting press in America.  THAT is in fact, is why our country is the best that's ever been.  That I think that CNN and/or the MSM is anti-American is my own opinion.


Absolutely, I wasn't saying otherwise, if that's how it came across.

My post was a response to what I thought others were saying, along the lines of not allowing them to broadcast here.  Maybe I just read some posts wrong (not yours though).


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, at least CNN won't be the most loathed station in the military any longer.


----------



## Max Power (Nov 20, 2006)

Al Jazeera was always the most loathed in my unit, CNN is right behind them.  CNN hurt more, just because it is US owned/operated.  We could "write off" Al Jazeera because it was foreign owned/operated.  But when it came to compromising our security in a direct fashion, Al Jazeer was usually the culprit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2006)

Max Power said:


> ... But when it came to compromising our security in a direct fashion, Al Jazeer was usually the culprit.



Well, them and Heraldo Rivera. ;)


----------



## Max Power (Nov 20, 2006)

mara said:


> Well, them and Heraldo Rivera. ;)



LMAO, since LOL is too short


----------



## PurduePara203 (Nov 29, 2006)

I had to watch a documentary about Al-Jazeera coverage of the initial invasion of Iraq today in my History of Modern Iraq class.  I was pretty pissed about how they spun their stories and how they sympathized with Iraqi forces at first but I got a kick out of it later.  One of their reporters was killed while filming a story on top of a building in downtown Baghdad by an A-10.  They of course, claimed that they were intentionally targeted by coalition forces because of their skewed perspective of things.  Later it was revealed that all media personnell from all networks were warned to leave downtown Baghdad before ground forces entered the city.  Of course the Al-Jazeera news crew decided to stay hoping to catch US soldiers on film killing innocent Iraqis like they had claimed.  Instead they caught a salvo of 2.75" rockets.  Lets think about this, they were sitting on a rooftop with a tripod mounted camera wearing body armor and helmets in the middle of a fierce urban battle...  If thats not easy to mistake for an enemy AAA position I don't know what is.  Later on they showed the reaction of some of the Al-Jazeera staff to the immages of Saddam's statue being torn down by the Marines and paraded around by Iraqi civilians.  Their reactions were along the lines of "Where is the Republican Guard?  Why aren't they stopping this?"  I looked over at a buddy of mine in the class who also served in A-Stan with me and we both laughed thinking "dude, they're either dead, hiding or running like hell!"


----------

